# Hello from West Midlands



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Good Morning, all you coffee lovers. I found the Forum over the weekend and to be quite honest, I haven't been able to drag myself away from here.
Im looking to improve on instant Bitter coffee. Like many of you I'm being drawn to the Gaggia classic, so if anyone knows of a nice second hand machine, I would be very interested

All the best. Dougie


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm refurbishing one at the moment that will be ready for sale in under 3 weeks if you can wait that long!

I will be posting it's progress probably starting tomorrow if you want updates.

It's a 2013 Gaggia classic that's had little use. I bought it from the people who've had it from new.


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

ratty said:


> I'm refurbishing one at the moment that will be ready for sale in under 3 weeks if you can wait that long!
> 
> I will be posting it's progress probably starting tomorrow if you want updates.
> 
> It's a 2013 Gaggia classic that's had little use. I bought it from the people who've had it from new.


 That sounds perfect Ratty, whats it like buddy, good nick?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks like it has just been used to make a few coffee pod drinks, as it just came with pressurized baskets.

I've ordered a new non pressurized basket for it, as I don't use the pressurized baskets, although they will be passed on with the machine.

All internals will be fully descaled (not much of a job on this one as it's the cleanest one I've worked on)

I will be adding a front panel pressure gauge and setting the OPV to 10 bar .

I will fit a new Rancilio silvia steam wand for better milk frothing.

I will be fitting a new large solenoid gauge as the 2013 model was fitted with the smaller solenoid that tends to get blocked with limescale.

All new o rings and seals and new stainless steel bolts.

It has a few light scratches on the front panel that I will attempt to remove. Some eejit has tried to rub it clean with an abrasive of some kind and given up when light scratches appeared.


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

ratty said:


> Looks like it has just been used to make a few coffee pod drinks, as it just came with pressurized baskets.
> 
> I've ordered a new non pressurized basket for it, as I don't use the pressurized baskets, although they will be passed on with the machine.
> 
> ...


 What kind of Money will you be looking for Ratty?


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Hi @ratty

I just picked up a 2012 (my first machine!) and wanted to replace what I think is a blocked smaller (and more problematic) solenoid value.

I have read the older pre-made-in-Romania models came with a larger sol-valve, unlike my 2012, so just wondering if you knew if would be possible to simply take out the smaller valve and switch it over to a larger valve without any issues?

If so do have any idea how much one would cost / suggestions were I can get hold of one? Cheers


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Valkyrie88 said:


> Hi @ratty
> I just picked up a 2012 (my first machine!) and wanted to replace what I think is a blocked smaller (and more problematic) solenoid value.
> I have read the older pre-made-in-Romania models came with a larger sol-valve, unlike my 2012, so just wondering if you knew if would be possible to simply take out the smaller valve and switch it over to a larger valve without any issues?
> If so do have any idea how much one would cost / suggestions were I can get hold of one? Cheers


In the interim if you put descaler in the machine and keep switching between brew and steam the solenoid valve will most likely smash the scale blockage and clear.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Thank you soo much Matt! will give it a go this weekend


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Hi @Dougieboy - which part of the Black Country are you from?


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

filthynines said:


> Hi @Dougieboy - which part of the Black Country are you from?


 Hiya Filthynines, I'm from Oldbury, causeway green.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Dougieboy said:


> Hiya Filthynines, I'm from Oldbury, causeway green.


 Not too far away then (Walsall here - as you can see)! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

filthynines said:


> Not too far away then (Walsall here - as you can see)! Welcome to the forum!


 Thank you FN, just having a nosey at your website. 👌


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Dougieboy said:


> Thank you FN, just having a nosey at your website. 👌


 We're finally getting there with the fit-out. Slowly slowly... Hoping to have the ventilation sorted next week and then we're ready to go!


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

filthynines said:


> We're finally getting there with the fit-out. Slowly slowly... Hoping to have the ventilation sorted next week and then we're ready to go!


 I will make a point of popping over. Wish you all the best with this buddy


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Hey good spot DB! I will keep an eye out too I'm only a few junctions away off the M6 and have friends in Walsall  Good luck with your venture FN ! wish you all the best.

You should have a forum day once set up, keep me and DB in the loop !


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Valkyrie88 said:


> Hey good spot DB! I will keep an eye out too I'm only a few junctions away off the M6 and have friends in Walsall  Good luck with your venture FN ! wish you all the best.
> 
> You should have a forum day once set up, keep me and DB in the loop !
> 
> Hiya, great idea Valkyrie, sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Dougieboy and @Valkyrie88 - Thank you both. I have a hope that at some point in the future we'll have a forum day. A nice spot in the middle of the country for people from all over to attend! First thing's first I suppose..!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Most of the questions posed seem to have been answered.

You can put a larger solenoid valve on a machine that has a smaller valve, it's the same connections, prices are around or over £40.

I will be keeping the price just under £200 and in the first instance will be prioritizing pick up only.


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Cheers @ratty that's really helpful mate (I have now found your 2013 refurb thread and following it too - hope your enjoying the project  )

Just on the question of where to source a large valve, I did some googling and eventually called an authorized distributor of Parker (link below).

Spoke to a chap called Simon who told me if I could get him the code (or a pic) of the bottom of the brass assembly of the ZB09 valve he could try and locate one for me as it is not something they stock or sell frequently...any chance you can help?

https://www.parker.com/portal/site/PARKER/menuitem.f6766e22dfd9240ff1c5b510237ad1ca/?vgnextoid=019c1d5e9ffde210VgnVCM10000032a71dacRCRD&vgnextfmt=default


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Hey @Dougieboy sorry for taking over your thread - hopefully you can see what joys/troubles can be avoided if you purchase your machine off @ratty who clearly knows what he is doing !

The larger solenoid he is fitting is a really an enhancement as the machines that come with a smaller one really do get blocked time and time again - worth keeping an eye on the below 

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52816-gaggia-classic-2013-refurb/?do=embed


----------



## Dougieboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Valkyrie88 said:


> Hey @Dougieboy sorry for taking over your thread - hopefully you can see what joys/troubles can be avoided if you purchase your machine off @ratty who clearly knows what he is doing !
> 
> The larger solenoid he is fitting is a really an enhancement as the machines that come with a smaller one really do get blocked time and time again - worth keeping an eye on the below
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52816-gaggia-classic-2013-refurb/?do=embed


 Don't apologise Buddy, it's all a learning curve for me, the more I learn here the more I want to learn. That's what makes this Forum great. The Large solenoid is a no brainer really. All the best with sourcing your parts Valkyrie88


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Valkyrie88 said:


> Cheers @ratty that's really helpful mate (I have now found your 2013 refurb thread and following it too - hope your enjoying the project  )
> 
> Just on the question of where to source a large valve, I did some googling and eventually called an authorized distributor of Parker (link below).
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry but read this just as I had finished refitting the valve to the grouphead after stripping it down and lubing all parts before reassembly. I also have applied anti seize to the new bolt threads and adjoining threads on the grouphead, meticulously, with the paste on the end of cocktail sticks. So I will not be removing it now!

You should be able to find info with a google search. I will look too later, when I have a minute


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

ratty said:


> I'm sorry but read this just as I had finished refitting the valve to the grouphead after stripping it down and lubing all parts before reassembly. I also have applied anti seize to the new bolt threads and adjoining threads on the grouphead, meticulously, with the paste on the end of cocktail sticks. So I will not be removing it now!
> 
> You should be able to find info with a google search. I will look too later, when I have a minute


 Rats! Ok sure please let me know if you come across anything


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Valkyrie88 said:


> Rats! Ok sure please let me know if you come across anything


 Have you tried Blue Star Coffee?

Not exactly the same make but I think this is one of the larger Solenoids? (Difficult to tell from photos!)

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/gaggia-boiler-solenoid-3876-p.asp


----------



## PeterJG57 (Apr 22, 2020)

That's the one - I bought one off them in April after my 'little' solenoid packed up/got blocked after 6-years of use.... Only softened water put through my machine (when I lived in Gloucestershire) and, now, Brita/BWT filtered Yorkshire water now I'm in Huddersfield, so probably a good run seeing descaling was not on ,my agenda.....


----------

